# tractor supply greenhouse



## golkayakiad (Mar 15, 2012)

was looking at tractor supply web site and they have a small walk in green house that are on clearance for 9.99 i was surfing youtube and thats where i found the TS greenhouse guy in video said he paid near 50.00 i cant find and in store around my area maybe you will have luck.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

golkayakiad,

Can you post a link to the one you are talking about?

Here is one I've been looking at for $20. It appears to meet all of my requirements.

TSC will ship to any store you choose for no extra charge.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/groundworkreg%3B-greenhouse-5-1-4-ft-h


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

Meadowlark said:


> golkayakiad,
> 
> Can you post a link to the one you are talking about?
> 
> ...


I got one of those last year from Harbor Freight. The plastic cover is now completely rotted. Not bad for the price, if you only plan to use it for one season.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Meadowlark said:


> golkayakiad,
> 
> Can you post a link to the one you are talking about?
> 
> ...


We have a couple of these. They held up surprisingly well for us. I've not seen a walk-in GH for $20.


----------



## golkayakiad (Mar 15, 2012)

I found two in port lavaca and had a co worker pick me up one and he got one for him self 

I will try and post a link 

the SKU # is 1043670 

hurry and find some i would advise going there in person i called the Victoria tractor s and they flat out lied to me the clerk told me there was two and then put a manager on the line and he told me there were none i called back and talked to a different manager and she told me sorry i just saw we sold our last two a hour ago.


----------



## golkayakiad (Mar 15, 2012)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/groundworkreg%3B-greenhouse-6-1-2-ft-h#.VK20tnX7ts


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great info...thanks. Looks like my closest store has sold out of them...but the Lufkin store has them.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My neighbors have been putting up a greenhouse about that size.The clear plastic sheeting is already full of holes after this last norther blew in.Looks good enough I'd put better covering on after going to the trouble of putting it up.May not be the same one ya'll are talking about,but the timing is right to be the one on sale.


----------

